# 5 weeks old golden retriever



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Gods...

5 weeks is way too early to bring a puppy home. Your journey is going to be difficult. He's crying a lot because he's been separated from his mother too young. If you want him to be content you'll need to stay with him.

This is just so sad. Tragic.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You have a huge job ahead of you. In most states it is illegal to sell a puppy prior to 8 weeks of age. It's a shame your puppy was taken away from his littermates too soon, he will be missing out on a lot of important dog socialization more than anything major nutritionally. 

Basically you have brought home a newborn infant almost 3 weeks too soon. You can't take him back to a bad situation so you're going to have to suck it up for the next few weeks and focus every free minute you have on giving him love and attention. 

1) Where do you live? We can try to get you contact information from a local Golden Retriever Club or breeder to get some specific suggestions on what to do for this puppy to minimize his stress. 

2) What brand of puppy food is he eating? He should keep eating what the breeder was feeding him unless it is complete garbage in which case you would do a very very slow transition over to a better quality food like Purina Pro Plan.

3) Do you have a crate or an exercise pen so you can make a set up that is safe for him when he has to be left alone? His crate should be made as small as possible so that when he is in it he won't soil it. 

4) I suggest you get an old fashioned kitchen timer to help you remember to take him outside every 20 minutes to work on potty training. A baby that small will not be able to control himself or go long without going potty. Do not let him walk around on your bed or your carpeted areas because he will have accidents and you will have a tough time getting the odor out which will make it much harder to potty train. (they go back to the areas that smell to potty again)

5) Not many people have experience raising a puppy so young. Your best bet is to find a breeder or a rescue to give you instructions on what to do to make this go smoothly.

The most important thing is to remember this is a very tiny baby and he can't be expected to control his bladder or bowels and will need to eat a few times a day etc. I wish you luck, you can do this but it's going to be a lot of work.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

It is a shame for sure. I would try a hot water bottle and a ticking clock, underneath a blanket. It might help comfort him. Are you from India? I have heard, they let their puppies go early. You have a tough road ahead, for sure. Watch for diarrhea, because he wouldn't have received all the dewormings yet and hopefully, he's still on the same food, from the breeders. Is a surrounded area, like a small pen, or crate? I would cover that, so it's like a cave.

Puppies at 8 weeks, cry a lot, so 5 weeks is going to be hard. Ask lots of questions and we will try to help.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for your help nolefan
Unfortunately I leave so far away from you
I'm using the whole crate for him
Should I have to make the crate smaller?

I feed him royal canine starter food (for large dogs) 155g dry dog food with a small amount of water everyday(besides He has a full bowl of water near him)
Should I have to give him stuzzy monoprotein?(I haven't given the stuzzy monoprotein)

I've given him a pillow and I put newspapers in his area(crate)
I couldn't find a suitable doll
Now he is not crying(like he did in his first hours)
He follows everything I touch when I take him out of his crate
Alao I want to take him for his shots(vaccination) to his vet next week


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks wdadswell
I will do that for sure
Yes he has a crate


Do i have to let him bite or lick my hands?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Poor baby! Everything is SO abnormal for him and also for you, this will not be a good example of how raising a puppy should go.
Yes to making his crate smaller- if you have one with a divider in it, make it about 4-5X his body size. He needs to feed snug. Cover it at night, for sure, so that it feels like a cave to him. Great idea to set a timer for every 20 minutes. Take him out to potty and give him lots of cuddling. He's meant to be with a litter at this age. 
If he's on dry kibble, be sure to moisten it and feed him at least 3 times a day. Give him water accessible all the time, except at night, so to get him geared to learning to hold his urine overnight (but do expect to have to get up several times, at least the first few weeks if you are lucky. It could go longer. 
He should have been dewormed at 2,4,6 and 8 weeks, then again at 12 and 16. You're going to have to manage that, when you go to the vet, ask for dewormer to do the times between visits. 
He is going to be susceptible to coccidia. I'd almost bet he will have a flare up. So if you see diarrhea, immediately call vet and ask for Albon for him.
Be sure to expose him to lots of situations, car rides, kids, cats, you name it- he will have missed then litter socializing that should have taken place so you need to be sure that it happens for him. When you're feeding him, take his dish up and give it back a few times a feeding so that he doesn't develop food aggression, and same w toys so he doesn't get possession aggression. 
I'd probably carry him around every chance I got. Good luck to you!


----------



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

My Cooper was taken away from his mother at 4 weeks and sent home to me at 6 weeks. I felt he needed a little more than kibble so I got some pet lac and soaked his kibble in it for about a month with vets ok. 

He had no bite inhibition, so that was a lot of work. Sometimes we went outside every 15 minutes. Got him lots of stuffed toys and handled him a lot. It was like having a newborn baby. He also startled very easily so we did what we could to keep the environment calm. After 2 nights there was no crying at nighttime. Took him out 2-3 times a night for a few weeks. We also used a pen instead of a crate during the day, and gave him mandatory naptimes.

This is a labor of love from you to your new furkid, and will be returned 10fold

Cooper is now a gorgeous, well, built adolescent. Good luck to you and your pup


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks alot prism goldens
Thanks alot sam and coopers mom
Thanks to everyone

Do I have to let him bite my hands?how can I teach him bite inhibition?
Should I have to leave him alone sometimes?
Or should I have to play with him alot?
When I want to play with him,Do I need to take him out of his crate?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Unfortunately I leave so far away from you


I take that to mean you don't live in the US, is that correct?

I would try to get some puppy formula from your Vet or possibly Goat's milk to add to the kibble.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks alot prism goldens
> Thanks alot sam and coopers mom
> Thanks to everyone
> 
> ...


You should be spending as much time with him as possible. He is too young to be left alone very long. Take him out of the crate and hold him, also let him down on the floor and encourage him to come to you. 

Get soft toys for him to chew on, and encourage him to bite those instead of your hands. Puppies use their mouth for eating, exploring, learning, and playing. So teach him other things to put in his mouth than your hands.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is so heartbreaking. Maybe some of the breeders here can advise: is it worth the original poster contacting his vet and finding out if anyone has a littler of puppies 5 weeks old that the pup could join for three weeks? Does that happen? Could it help? Or would the outsider pup be rejected? I just can't imagine the poor thing being without his mum or littermates so young.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks again everyone for helping me
Unfortunately I don't live in the USA

Today is his third day in my house
He acts better than the first day
And he sleeps most of the time:smile2:

He loves biting and playing
When I get close to his crate he gets startled and he wants to to come out and play
I hope he gets better(beacause I love him so much)

What kind of toy you think I can get for him to play?(what kind of material I should buy?)
I couldn't find what is good for him


Can anybody tell me whether I can give him a "Puppy Stuzzy Monoprotein"(It contains fresh veal 70% ,veal broth 28.9% ,minerals 1% Linseed oil 0.1%
Also it contains lots of vitamins

Please help


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Better not to mix him with another litter from a different breeder. He could pick up any kind of illness or fleas from a different environment even if the puppies seem healthy. They are used to their home but he is coming from outside and has very little immunity.

You seem to be doing well. If he has trouble eating dry Royal Canine puppy food you can soak it in warm boiled water until it is really soft. Measure the same amount of water as food (for example 1 cup water for 1 cup food). It takes at least an hour to get soft. Cover with a cloth to stop flies getting on it. Can you get goat's milk. This is good for puppies to drink. Never give cow's milk. Any soft toy would be fine at this age. Get one for human babies if you cannot find a dog one. Make sure there are no glass or plastic eyes or nose on the toy. It should all be made from cloth.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks alot

Can I give him a Puppy Stuzzy Monoprotein?
(It contains fresh veal 70% ,veal broth 28.9% ,minerals 1% Linseed oil 0.1% Also it contains lots of vitamins)

He is 33 days old


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks alot

Can I give him a Puppy Stuzzy Monoprotein?
(It contains fresh veal 70% ,veal broth 28.9% ,minerals 1% Linseed oil 0.1% Also it contains lots of vitamins) (for a 33 days old golden retriever)

Sometimes he won't pee for more than 10 hours

Am feeding him incorrectly?
I give him 2 spoons of Royal Canine Starter
Please help!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He should be peeing more than every 10 hours. He can get dehydrated and in trouble very quickly. Are you sure he's not going at all during that time? His litter bladder is so small he might just go a tiny bit each time.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks archersmom
Thanks everyone
My golden peed after 24 hours exactly when I took him out of his crate(I think he just didn't want to pee on his crate.I don't why)
Can anyone tell me Is it good to put a pee pad for him?
If yes,Should I have to put It outside the crate?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you giving him access to water to drink? He should definitely be peeing much more often that that.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am not familiar with the veal product you are mentioning, so I cannot advise. What is it supposed to be for? 

Do you have a veterinarian? It sounds as if you need to be talking to them about the specifics of what and how much this little pup should be eating as we are not familiar with the products you are asking about. How often are you feeding 2 spoonfuls? How big are the spoonfuls? I am concerned that he may not be getting enough nutrition, depending on your answers. He should really be examined by a veterinarian as soon as possible 

I agree that he should be peeing way more often than you are reporting, so either you are not seeing all the little pees as was suggested, or he is dehydrated and not producing enough urine. There is no way that a 5 week old puppy is going to hold its bladder for 24 hours so as not to soil its crate. Had he been in the crate for 24 hours? He should be taken out and cuddled and played with much more. Perhaps have a puppy-safe area where he can play -- his little muscles need the exercise.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If I had a puppy who did not pee for half the day I would be off to the vet's. 
I hope he has access to fresh cool water- and that you are moistening his food. The veal product you mention I have never heard of but if you have Royal Canin mousse, that's a good food to give him. More than 2 spoonfuls, of course. I think i would let him eat all he will eat.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hold him close, cuddle him as much as possible. My heart breaking.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks again everyone for your help
There is something you should know and that is when I take him out of his crate,he will pee I think he holds his pee
Because everytime I take him out of his crate he pees
I give him 155gr moist dog food everyday(155gr was mentioned on the ROYAL CANINE pocket for a 5 weeks old puppy)

I also play with him 45 minutes a day
Isn't that enough? (For a 5 weeks old puppy?)

I brought him to the vet 3 days ago and he said he Is ok and healthy
There is another thing,this puppy was the first born puppy of his mother,so he was bigger than his littermates
Everyone in the clinic was amazed by the size of my puppy(even the vet!)

Please let me know if I'm making a mistake


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am glad you brought your pup to the vet and that the vet said he was fine. How much did he weigh ? Did your vet deworm him ? Did you speak about a vaccination schedule ? 

If you can tell us the country you are in, we can help you find things that you will need and are available where you are.

I got one of mine at six weeks old. It was not ideal (I know that now, did not then);she is now almost 12.5 years old so getting a pup a bit too young is not the end of the world. However, they are more fragile and will need more care.

With a five week old puppy, this is what I would do

1) Feeding - about 400 to 500 calories per day, divided in a minimum of 3 meals (4 meals would be better)
If you feed the Royal Canin Starter Mousse, it is about 2.5 to 3 cans (410 grams to 460 grams) per day. If you feed the Royal Canin Maxi Puppy Dry, it is about 110 to 125 grams per day. 
Moist food is less dense in calories than dry food, this is why you need to feed way more of it. 
If possible, weigh him a couple of times per week to see how much weight he is gaining. If you cannot weigh him at home, I would bring him to the vet once a week just for a weight check.

2) Toileting (pee, poop)
Since your puppy seems to have learned that he cannot pee/poop in his crate, it is very important that you give him lots of opportunities to pee/poop outside of it. It is not healthy for him to hold it for that long. While he is awake, he will probably need to pee at least 2 times per hour. If you use a puppy pad, yes, it needs to be outside his crate. With such a young puppy, I would very probably put his crate in a puppy pen and make him a pee/poop area there for a couple of weeks. Something like this : http://www.allstarfrenchbulldogs.com/CasperExPen8wks1.JPG Do you have a safe, fenced, clean grassy area you can start training him to use ?

3) Activity versus crate time
A 5 weeks old puppy will sleep a lot. Playing with him when he is awake is good. If you mean you only interact with him 45 minutes per day, it is not enough. He needs to feel safe, to bond with you, and to expand his puppy energy. If you do a puppy pen set up, you can leave a few toys in the pen so that he can play with them for the times he is awake and you cannot play with him. He should not spend most of his day in his crate and should definitely go out of his crate for play/cuddle time.

I wish you and your puppy all the best. He is very very young but with good care, there is no reason he cannot thrive with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks again everyone for your help
> There is something you should know and that is when I take him out of his crate,he will pee I think he holds his pee
> Because everytime I take him out of his crate he pees
> I give him 155gr moist dog food everyday(155gr was mentioned on the ROYAL CANINE pocket for a 5 weeks old puppy)
> ...


It is totally normal for him to pee when you take him out, any movement stimulates his bladder. So take him out often, every 20 minutes or less when he is awake and let him potty. But he is so small I am sure he is also peeing when he is in his crate, his bladder is just too small, and does not have the physical ability to hold it, so he will pee often.

I would take him out and play with him whenever he is awake, there is no limit on how much time you should spending with him. The more time you play with him and hold him the more bonded he will be with you. 

I'm glad the vet checked him out and he is all good.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you so much thalie
Thanks alot mylissyk

You are making me feel better and do things well

I will definitely do the things that you both said
I hope you a good life with your goldens
Thank you so much
By the way my golden was 2.3 kilograms when he was 31 days old


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

He was dewormed on August 22 and I have a schedule for his vaccinations
I should take him to his vet on september 11 (his first vaccination day)

Today I played with him until he got tired?
And the he fell sleep

I think he doesn't understand when I put a pee pad for him because he can't control himself
He poops outside of crate but he won't hold his bladder:
One time I put a pee pad for him in his crate and after 15 minutes I saw his urine on the pad
I just took out that pad from his crate
And I just put it on the other side of the room
After an hour,When I took him out of his crate,he didn't go on his pad and he peed on the floor and I saw his urin on the other side of the room (he didn't use the pad)
What do you think?

And there is another question that I want to ask

Should I have to make his crate bigger?

(I haven't put all the crate pieces for him)


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You may be expecting too much from him at such a young age. I'd forget the pad and just take him outside often.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

A 5 week old puppy is basically equivalent to a 6 month old baby. You wouldn't expect a baby to be potty trained and neither can the puppy. They have absolutely no control over their bladder or bowels. It's not a choice, they literally have no control. To be able to control their bladder they need time to learn to use the muscles that would allow them to do that and where they are supposed to go potty. They just go whenever and whenever they feel the need to.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

A puppy usually doesn't have any bladder control until about 12 weeks.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks archersmom
> Thanks everyone
> My golden peed after 24 hours exactly when I took him out of his crate(I think he just didn't want to pee on his crate.I don't why)
> Can anyone tell me Is it good to put a pee pad for him?
> If yes,Should I have to put It outside the crate?



You left him in a crate for a solid 24 hours? 


He needs to be taken outside VERY often. He has zero ability to hold it and will go when his little bladder says it is time to go. I would be holding, cuddling, and stimulating as often as he is awake.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ac95 said:


> He was dewormed on August 22 and I have a schedule for his vaccinations
> I should take him to his vet on september 11 (his first vaccination day)
> 
> Today I played with him until he got tired?
> ...


If you will take him out (outside- not to the pad) and carry him, every 20 min or so, then next week make it 30 min or so... he will probably train easily. Don't make his crate bigger. He needs a tight space to feel safe right now.
And don't expect him to walk across the room to go pee, he has no idea the pad is over there, firstly, and secondly, even if he did he could not hold his bladder and have the cognition to do so and walk across the room to go pee there. 
Lots of times out- lots of loving- lots of attention and lots of food. Think BABY, infant baby. 
You did not say where it is you live. Could you please tell us?


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help
All of you are so kind

As I said Unfortunately I don't live in the USA

I live in Iran

I agree with you that he can't hold his bladder but he holds his pee (so he won't pee in his crate)

I have a question
Why he loves our body smell?
He loves to bite
Even when I play with him with his toys
He loves to bite the toys because the toys smells like my body
Is this kind of biting and coming after us natural in his age?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Biting is 100% normal. Puppies explore, play, and learn everything with their mouth. Just keep offering him toys instead, and be patient, since he doesn't have littermates to learn from you will have to spend a lot of time teaching him not to bite.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

thanks mylissyk
When he can learn his name?


and by the way the monoprotein that I asked about is this STUZZY MONOPROTEIN FRESH VEAL PUPPY ? Stuzzy

I don't know whether I can give this to him or not


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

my lissyk, when did you buy your golden? (sorry for asking) because you are a professional member of this forum
Is golden your only dog? or you have some other breeds?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ac95 said:


> thanks mylissyk
> When he can learn his name?
> 
> 
> ...


If I am reading the labelling right, this is only 10% protein and just under 7% fat. I would suggest you find something at least twice that on both protein and fat, and even then, watch carefully that puppy is growing appropriately. It appears from this pie chart that at least Royal Canin is available to you?
Iran pet food market: the benefits of lifting sanctions | 2016-03-29 | PetfoodIndustry.com
Even if it isn't, please try to find something with a much higher protein/fat content.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks prism goldens

Yes I have Royal canine starter maxi
I'm giving him this kind of food


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ac95 said:


> thanks mylissyk
> When he can learn his name?
> 
> 
> ...


Those of us in the United States have not heard of the Stuzzy Monoprotein. You should ask other dog or puppy owners in your town, or ask the vet if you can feed him this product. 

The designation under my member name just indicates I've been on this board for quite a long time. I actually got my first Golden in 2005, the second one in 2006. I'm no expert  I also have 4 yr old Flat Coated Retriever, and a 5 yr old Spaniel mix.

You can start teaching the puppy his name now, call it often and praise and give treats when he looks at you when you say it, or when he comes when he comes to you when you say his name.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks and Wish you and your dogs the best

I wanted to ask a few questions (sorry,I ask questions alot)

Which brand has the best vaccines for my babydog?

How long it takes for a golden to turn into an adult?

How much weight he should gain every week?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You're probably not going to get a vaccine choice. So ask to see the label on the bottle before the vaccine is drawn up (and it should feel cool to your fingers when you hold it). No idea on vet care there, whether they draw up a bunch in the AM and leave them out or not... Goldens are puppies for 2 years. His weight gain will be individual, but look online and visualize his size compared to dogs that look healthy (or look at member dogs here) and increase/decrease food to get at that ideal. Right now, though, don't cut him back. He's a baby. My own pups tend to be about 10-14# at 6 weeks, and 12-16# at 8 weeks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is some good reading:

Slow Grow

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/

Add Years To Your Dog's Life | Prevention


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks and Wish you and your dogs the best
> 
> I wanted to ask a few questions (sorry,I ask questions alot)
> 
> ...


In the US the veterinarian decides what brand of vaccinations to give, and discusses with the owner what types of vaccinations and how many the puppy should get. You should talk to your vet about these questions.

Typically Golden Retrievers are considered puppies up until 18 months to 2 years old.

There is information on this webpage about puppy growth and weight by age.

Slow Grow


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks again

By the way how much exercise do they need when they grow up?

And there's something important that I wanted to ask

My golden loves water(all of them do)

And I always put a few ice in his water bowl

Sometimes when he wants to sleep he sleeps beside his water bowl and he puts his ear in the water


Won't that make a problem?
(When he does this ,I try to move his water bowl immediately but he may do it again in the next hour)

And please tell me when I can teach him to use his pee pad?(by september 10,he is now 40 days old and he pees on the ceramic floor)


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Another thing
What causes hiccups in my puppy?
(Everyday hiccups)


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Ac95 said:


> Another thing
> What causes hiccups in my puppy?
> (Everyday hiccups)



I don't know what causes them, but hiccups are very normal in young puppies. I got my puppy at 8 weeks and she got the hiccups several times a day, and would hiccup every night like clockwork after I picked her up and took her outside for her last potty break.  She grew out of frequent hiccups by 4 months old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks again
> 
> By the way how much exercise do they need when they grow up?
> 
> ...


Adult Golden Retrievers need exercise every day, how much depends on their activity level. A good long walk twice is a good rule of thumb, but also playing ball, tug, and training should be done every day too.

Once piece of ice in the water is ok, but don't fill the bowl full of ice, room temperature is better on the stomach. If he is just putting his ear flap in the bowl it's not a problem, just move the flap out of the bowl.

If you want him to use the pee pad, put one down in the spot he usually pees on the floor. Set him down on the pad and encourage him to pee. Do this often and he will learn to go to the pad.


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks alot

I took him to his vet for his vaccination 2 days a go
He is now 44 days old

There is one thing you should know and that is he bites his pee pad(he does it more than 6 times a day)
What can I do to stop him?
He has a few chewing toys I don't know why he loves doing that

I put him away more than 10 times but he does that again

He drives me crazy

I punished him with putting him in his carrier(not his crate his carrying box)
And he cried alot and suddenly barked(a 44 days old golden barked like a CANE CORSO!!!)
I shouted at him loudly

What should I have to do?
Please help


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dont shout at him. Give him something else to distract him and play with him. And don't get mad at him for playing with things in his play area. He is doing what a puppy is supposed to do, play with everything.

See if you can find a frame for the pee pads, like this one. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Dogit-7057...&qid=1473876514&sr=8-1&keywords=pee+pad+frame


He will probably still try to play with the pad even if it's in a frame. He's a puppy, everything is about playing for him.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stop using a pad and take him outside. He's going to be a big dog, you're not going to want him to think it's ok to "go" inside.
And don't yell at him, he's just a baby!


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi again everyone
Sorry I was absent for a while
Acey is 54 days old now!
His first shot was 12 days ago (Nobivac from MSD.his vaccine was only Distemper and parvovirus.Is that right?)

I wanted to ask a few question
Is there any problem that he gets wet by his urine(Does it harm his skin?)
Can I give him chicken now that he is 8 weeks old?
And why does he eats his pee?
I saw it two times!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ac*

AC

I think the urine can damage and irritate his skin. I would clean and dry the area where he has gone on himself.
Call your vet and ask all of these questions. We are not vets, so we are not qualified to answer any health questions.
Where do you live?


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi again everyone 
today, Acey died
He was 11 weeks old
He died from heart attack when I was feeding him in the morning at 8:00 AHe just learned his name a week ago

I loved him so much
I won't bring another puppy ever again

Acey forgive me
I love you


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this about Acey. May I ask, why do you think you need forgiveness? If a puppy died this young from a heart attack, I doubt if there was anything you could have done differently to change things. I think you had to learn a lot in a short time, being sold such a young puppy. (That breeder needs a lesson or two themselves. They sure didn't look after Acey the way they should have!)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my God. I am so sorry. You must be devastated. I know you worked so hard to help her and care for her. Poor little thing.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh i am so very sorry. You tried so hard. Acey you were loved a lot.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Ac95 said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> Can I give him a Puppy Stuzzy Monoprotein?
> (It contains fresh veal 70% ,veal broth 28.9% ,minerals 1% Linseed oil 0.1% Also it contains lots of vitamins) (for a 33 days old golden retriever)
> ...


I would check with the vet! Make sure you CARRY him into vet. The floor contains to many germs!!!


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

OMG, So sorry! I didn't read the whole thing. You did a great job with this little baby!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. You were giving him everything he needed. I hope sometime soon you can look back and see how much you gave him. You were so good to him, I really hope you will have another puppy someday, they would be so lucky to have you. Acey was blessed to be with you.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Heartbreaking. I am so incredibly sorry. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## AK01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear for your loss. I couldn't give any help as I've never owned a golden, but sending prayers your way.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Acey must have had a sub-aortic stenosis to have died so suddenly, I wonder,did your vet ever hear a loud murmur? Do not feel guilty = you gave him everything you could. He was far too young to have left his mother and siblings initially but you were making really good headway with teaching a little puppy things he best would have learnt from his mama. I hope you do get another dog one day.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

My heart breaks for you, so very sad. Please don't blame yourself. I think it's human nature to blame oneself because you were caring for him but in time you'll realize it was not your fault. At that time I so hope you reconsider another puppy. Give yourself a break - hugs to you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ac95 (Sep 2, 2016)

I hope he is now in dog's heaven

Those breeders are betrayers
They are demon
Hope they suffer

Thanks everyone
Thanks


----------

